# Cajas para pequeños parlantes, Karlson inclusive



## sistemascontrol (Mar 30, 2010)

Buenas,

Tengo unos parlantes de baja potencia (0.2W), para los cuales quiero construir una caja de resonancia.

he calculado los paámetros thiele Small sigueindo los métodos que he encontrado en el foro y también por la web.

La cosa es que el valor resultante de Vas es tan pequeño que en WinISD no tiene suficiente resolución para simular mis parlantes. La resolución es de 0.1 litros, cuando mi Vas no llega a 1cm3!

He estado buscando en el foro y no encuentro ningún mensaje sobre parlantes pequeños y/o de baja potencia. No se ni siqueira si el procedimiento de cálculo de parámetros debería de ser diferente, o asi existe algún programa adecuado para el cálculo de cajas para este tipo de parlantes...

Cuanlquier cosa que puedan decirme sobre el tema, se lo agradecería.

un saludo, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

Para los parlantes pequeños no es mucho lo que puede hacerse.

Por pequeños me imagino parlantes de 2 o 3 pulgadas de diámetro como mucho, y con una potencia de 200mW no vas a llegar muy lejos.
Esos parlantes están destinados a equipos donde la calidad del sonido no es lo principal (por ejemplo, radios de bolsillo) y para lo único que sirven es para...reproducir ruido.
Con un diámetro de un par de pulgadas, vas a tener una frecuencia de resonancia muy alta, sobre los 300Hz como mínimo, así que si los analizamos fríamente, con suerte te pueden servir para usarlos de tweeters....a muy baja potencia, por supuesto.
Es muy bueno que hayas medido los parámetros T/S de esos parlantes, por que ya has aprendido a usar una herramienta que te va a servir para diseñar baffles para "casi" cualquier parlante...bueno, menos estos...
Te recomiendo que uses estos parlantes para lo que han sido diseñados y lo conectes a un amplificador de baja potencia para un reproductor portátil de CD o cosas por el estilo. En cuanto a la caja, con un Vas taaaann bajo como el que tiene, cualquier caja con un volumen interno razonable como para meter el parlante y los cables, va a tener un volumen lo suficientemente grande como para que sea algo tipo "baffle infinito" para ese parlante y no va a tener efecto apreciable sobre la respuesta en frecuencia del mismo.
Esto es, meté el parlante en cualquier caja sellada de tamaño tal que tenga 100 cm3 o más de volumen (>>> Vas) y ya vas a tener una caja adecuada para usarla en lo que quieras. No tiene caso tratar de romperte mas la cabeza por que esos parlantes no dan para más.

PD: Cual es el valor de Fs/Qe? Imagino que debe ser alto, y si es así, tal vez puedas hacer una caja bass-reflex para mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia, pero vas a tener que calcularla a mano...


----------



## sistemascontrol (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola!

Primero muchas gracias por responder con tanta rapidez!

Pues sobre el valor de Qe que me salió sí que me extrañó, ya que me dio un valor muy alto: 33.35. Y siendo la frecuencia de resonancia 400 Hz, Fs/Qes es de 11.99. Como tampoco entiendo demasiado todavía sobre el tema no se muy bien que representa esa relación entre Fs y Qts....

El parlante es de 2 pulgadas como bien has imaginado, y ya me imaginaba que mucha cosa no se podía hacer, pero bueno, ya que lo tengo me gustaría apañarlo de alguna forma, así también para empezar a aprender sobre el tema. Además tengo también por casa más parlantes del estilo (de no muy buena calidad), y por eso me interesaba saber algo sobre tema.

Pense que tal vez podría existir algún software para cálculo de cajas para dispositivos móviles o algo por el estilo...¿Conocen alguno?

Muchas gracias otra vez!

por cierto, que se me ha olvidado. Sobre eso que comentabas de calcular a mano, ¿Alguna página web interesante que trate el tema? Ya que no he encontrado mucho sobre realizar el cálculo de cajas a mano...

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

sistemascontrol dijo:


> Pues sobre el valor de Qe que me salió sí que me extrañó, ya que me dio un valor muy alto: 33.35. Y siendo la frecuencia de resonancia 400 Hz, Fs/Qes es de 11.99. Como tampoco entiendo demasiado todavía sobre el tema no se muy bien que representa esa relación entre Fs y Qts....



La relación es entre Fs y Qe y se llama EBP=Producto Eficiencia por Ancho de banda y es un parámetro que puede usarse para estimar la necesidad de una caja sellada (EBP < 50) o bass-reflex (EBP > 50). Si bien no es determinante, es util para una primera aproximación, y en tu caso - asumiendo mediciones correctas - el EBP indica una caja sellada, que la más fácil de hacer.

El parlante es de 2 pulgadas como bien has imaginado, y ya me imaginaba que mucha cosa no se podía hacer, pero bueno, ya que lo tengo me gustaría apañarlo de alguna forma, así también para empezar a aprender sobre el tema. Además tengo también por casa más parlantes del estilo (de no muy buena calidad), y por eso me interesaba saber algo sobre tema.



sistemascontrol dijo:


> Pense que tal vez podría existir algún software para cálculo de cajas para dispositivos móviles o algo por el estilo...¿Conocen alguno?



Hasta donde yo sé, esos parlantes son mas unos adornos que otra cosa...y yo al menos no conozco ningún soft que los calcule...



sistemascontrol dijo:


> por cierto, que se me ha olvidado. Sobre eso que comentabas de calcular a mano, ¿Alguna página web interesante que trate el tema? Ya que no he encontrado mucho sobre realizar el cálculo de cajas a mano...



Yo solo tengos algunos libros que lo detallan, pero fijate en el tema de los parámetros T/S, por que hay un par de links a los papers de Thiele y Small y ahí podés tener información útil.


----------



## sistemascontrol (Mar 30, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la información!

Echaré un vistazo al post de los parámetros T/S a ver si puedo sacar algo!


----------



## sistemascontrol (Abr 12, 2010)

Ezavalla, me gustaría hacerte una última pregunta sobre las proporciones de la caja.

He estado leyendo información y me gustaría saber si realmente es cierto que la caja proporciona mejor respuesta en casa de que siga la proporción aurea, ya que lo he leido en un par de sitios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2010)

sistemascontrol dijo:


> He estado leyendo información y me gustaría saber si realmente es cierto que la caja proporciona mejor respuesta en casa de que siga la proporción aurea, ya que lo he leido en un par de sitios.



Por lo general...es así. Pero en realidad, no es que "tengan mejor respuesta" sino que haciendo las cajas con esa relación de dimensiones impedís la formación de ondas estacionarias que terminan saliendo de la caja por el mismo cono del parlante, alterando el sonido original.
Por otra parte, si bien esta relación es importante, están pensada para cajas sin (o con poco) amortiguamiento interno y como mucha veces tenés limitaciones de tamaño que te impiden aplicarlas, lo mejor es combinar las medidas estas con el amortiguamiento interno.
De todas formas, para tus parlantes pequeños esto no tiene ninguna influencia...


----------



## sistemascontrol (Abr 12, 2010)

Gracias otra vez por tu respuesta tan rÁpida!

He estado investigando sobre el tema un poco en los diferentes post del foro, y he encontrado un post en el que tÚ mismo hablas sobre esa relaciÓn indicando las relaciones 1.63:1:0.6 y 1.25:1:0.8. He intentado buscar en la web sobre ese tema pero no encuentro nada. ¿de donde salen esas dos relaciones?

Por otro lado hoy mismo un amigo me ha dado otros parlantes para seguir con mis experimentos de pruebas de cajas. Siguen siendo pequeÑos (de diÁmetro parecido), pero la potencia es mayor (4w). Supongo que les medirÉ tambiÉn los parÁmetros cuando tenga un rato. ¿crees que pueden merecer la pena? ¿o por mucho que sean de mayor potencia tampoco voy a conseguir nada bueno?son parlantes de visaton de 4w.

Muchas gracias otra vez por tu ayuda, me estÁ siendo de gran utilidad este foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2010)

sistemascontrol dijo:


> He estado investigando sobre el tema un poco en los diferentes post del foro, y he encontrado un post en el que tÚ mismo hablas sobre esa relaciÓn indicando las relaciones 1.63:1:0.6 y 1.25:1:0.8. He intentado buscar en la web sobre ese tema pero no encuentro nada. ¿de donde salen esas dos relaciones?



Creo que los calculos está en wikipedia...buscalos ahí como "relaciones doradas" o algo por el estilo.



sistemascontrol dijo:


> Por otro lado hoy mismo un amigo me ha dado otros parlantes para seguir con mis experimentos de pruebas de cajas. Siguen siendo pequeÑos (de diÁmetro parecido), pero la potencia es mayor (4w). Supongo que les medirÉ tambiÉn los parÁmetros cuando tenga un rato. ¿crees que pueden merecer la pena? ¿o por mucho que sean de mayor potencia tampoco voy a conseguir nada bueno?son parlantes de visaton de 4w.



Si son pequeños, la frecuencia de resonancia es alta y eso te impide utilizarlos en bajas frecuencias sin complicaciones adicionales, pero para saber a ciencia cierta, lo mejor es que los midas o busques las especificaciones en la web.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...buscalos ahí como "relaciones doradas" o algo por el estilo.


Tiene varios nombres:
-Número aureo/dorado
-Razón áurea/dorada-Media áurea
-Proporción áurea/dorada
-Divina proporción

Y algunas más que no me acuerdo. Todas son lo mismo... En general, lo que contenga "áureo" o "dorado" en el nombre, se refiere a estas cosas.
Este es el artículo de Wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/N%C3%BAmero_%C3%A1ureo

Saludos

PS: EZ, me gustó la firma nueva


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> PS: EZ, me gustó la firma nueva



Seee....pero tengo que retocarla. Hacía mucho que buscaba ese "ASCII art" que perdí hace años y lo pillé en wikipedia en alemán .

PD: Gracias por el link!!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

De nada.
Ahí lo acomodé para que no fuera a la cita del nombre raro: no lo conocía, así que le dí click a la nota al pie y me olvidé después de volver atrás. Debe ser la edad.
Lo que me espera para dentro de unos años...


----------



## sistemascontrol (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola otra vez.

Tengo un problemilla, y a ver si me pupeden ayudar...

Me he puesto a medir los parámetros del otro parlante que conseguí del mismo tamaño pero de mayor potencia.

He medido la frecuencia e resonancia y me ha dado 500Hz (me parece alta), y sobre todo mi sorpresa ha sido cuando el el datasheet de la web he visto que es de 250 Hz.

¿Saben lo que me puede estar pasando?

Con lo simple que es el circuito de medida no se qué puede estar mal. He conectado el oscilador a una resistencia de 10 ohm y despues el parlante de 8. He ido variando la frecuencia del oscilador hasta conseguir una tensión máxima en el parlante. Creo que no estoy haciendo nada mal, pero ya no se que puede ser...

El parlante es un Visaton FRWS 5R de 8 ohm.

Espero que me puedan decir algo!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2010)

sistemascontrol dijo:


> Me he puesto a medir los parámetros del otro parlante que conseguí del mismo tamaño pero de mayor potencia.
> He medido la frecuencia e resonancia y me ha dado 500Hz (me parece alta), y sobre todo mi sorpresa ha sido cuando el el datasheet de la web he visto que es de 250 Hz.
> *¿Saben lo que me puede estar pasando?*
> Con lo simple que es el circuito de medida no se qué puede estar mal. He conectado el oscilador a una resistencia de 10 ohm y despues el parlante de 8. He ido variando la frecuencia del oscilador hasta conseguir una tensión máxima en el parlante. Creo que no estoy haciendo nada mal, *pero ya no se que puede ser...*



1- No tenés que medir la máxima tensión sobre el parlante sino la mínima sobre la resistencia. Aunque parece lo mismo no lo es por que la impedancia del parlante es variable y la de la resistencia es constante, y eso te afecta los cálculos.
2- El amplificador que utilicés debe reproducir el rango de frecuencias  usado sin alteración en la amplitud de la señal.
3- El voltímetro que uses debe medir con precisión sobre el rango de frecuencias usado.
4- Las hojas de datos a veces mienten.
5- El parlante fué reparado y se modificaron todos sus parámetros T/S.

Y así, podemos seguir un rato...


----------



## sistemascontrol (Abr 14, 2010)

No estoy utilizando exactamente el mismo esquema del que creo que estás hablando.

Como no tenía amplificador pero sí un oscilador, lo hice de la forma que se indica en la página:

http://ingemeda.tripod.com/medpar.html 

Es esquema es muy parecido y el procedimiento muy similar, pero midiendo la tensión en el altavoz en vez de en la resistencia, y buscando el máximo en vez de el mínimo.

Al fin y al cabo la tensión total (la que sale del oscilador) y suma de las dos se mantiene aproximadamente constante, por lo que medir el máximo en uno o el mínimo en otro debería de ser lo mismo, no? 

Para las medidas utilizo un osciloscopio con sonda diferencial por lo que precisión no creo que sea el problema. Y lo de que se hayan modificado los parámtros, puede llegar a tanta diferencia?

¿Es normal una frecuencia de resonancia de 500Hz para ese parlante? Es que me parece demasiado alta...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2010)

sistemascontrol dijo:


> ¿Es normal una frecuencia de resonancia de 500Hz para ese parlante? Es que me parece demasiado alta...



Y...es alta pero no es raro que así sea, ya que el diámetro del parlante es muy pequeño. He visto (en la web) un tweeter *de construcción muy especial* que tiene 1.7" de diámetro y llega a una Fs de 200Hz, pero es lo único que he visto tan bajo en casi 2".
Dado que aparentemente tu técnica de medición es correcta, solo puedo decirte que veas los puntos 4 y 5 que te comenté antes.


----------



## sistemascontrol (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola otra vez.

Quería comentaros una duda que me ha surgido sobre los métodos de medida de parámetros.

Cuando hice la medida de parámetros del parlante de Visaton, escribí al soporte técnico para comentarles que los datos del datasheet estaban mal y ver si realmente los 500 Hz que obtenía de resonancia eran normales.

Me han contestado diciendo que debo hacer las medidas utilizando una señal de 2-3V para ese parlante. ¿Es eso cierto? ¿No son las medidas estándares para todos los parlantes?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2010)

sistemascontrol dijo:


> Me han contestado diciendo que debo hacer las medidas utilizando una señal de 2-3V para ese parlante. ¿Es eso cierto? ¿No son las medidas estándares para todos los parlantes?



No se que pretende medir la gente de Visaton sobre ese parlante con semejante potencia aplicada (1 watt), pero *los parámetros T/S son parámetros de señal débil*, así que hay que garantizar que la operación del parlante no entre en zonas alineales y por eso se mide aplicando menos de 1volt, ya que estadísticamente, todos los parlantes operan en su zona lineal con esa tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2010)

Me hicieron recordar de unos baflecitos que se vendían en la época deeee  los "Wincofon"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fabricados con parlantitos baratos de 3 1/2 pulgadas . . .  quizás  de 1 Watt, y que consistía en el parlante puesto en el extremo de un tubo de cartón del mismo diámetro y de entre 40 y 50 cm. de largo. ¿Los bazooka de hoy ?

Una rejillita de terminación en cada extremo y listo, y no sonaban tan tan tan tan mal .

Saludos !


----------



## maton00 (Abr 23, 2010)

EL mdf de 3 a 5 mm es muy facil de cortar,emparejar,pegar y en general de trabajar
puedes cortar paneles de unos10*10cm y en las esquinas poner un pedazo de madera rectangular de unos 2*2*10cm, y atornillar o clavar con cuidado los paneles y asi hacer una pequeña caja,con respecto a las bocinas de menos de 2 watts se puede variar el tamaño de las cajas hasta solo tener el tamaño suficente para portar el parlante, quedan y suenan bien pero cada quien sus gustos igual y hasta suenan como si tuvieran mas potencia


----------



## borislozano07 (May 27, 2010)

hola amigos me gustaria que me ayudaran a seleccionar una buena caja para un sub woofer de 6.5` de 30W. no encontrado la caja correcta.


----------



## maton00 (May 27, 2010)

ve el post de los parámetros T/S ,o investiga un poco tus bocinas ;si no hallas nada 
como ultimo recurso arma un bafle ayudandote por algun carpintero o por ti mismo de 35*35*35 cm ,con madera o preferentemente de aglomerado o mdf del bueno de unos 15 o 18 mm de espesor ,que son mas o menos las medidas de un mini bafle que tengo que suenan muy bien, que usa una bocina de  5 1/4 pulgadas de mas o menos 40 watts.
ojo, no digo que sean las medidas perfectas para tu bocina, a lo mejor y solo por ser de fabricacion especial ,las medidas son forzosamente para esa bocina, solo te hago un comentario y si te llegas a animar experimenta con esas medidas, como ultimo recurso las armas y nos comentas 
saludos


----------



## zxeth (May 27, 2010)

Jajajaja, yo a un parlantito de 1 pulgada y media de .5watts le puse un vasito de telgopor tipo para tomar cafe y andan 10puntos ajajjajajajaja. Suenan terrible para ese watt con el que lo conecte


----------



## jonyy7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola amigos... me podrian recomendar medidas para 2 parlantes de 3 pulgadas de 3 watts de potencia cada uno y 4 ohms... pensaba en 2 cajas de 10cm*10cm*8cm en madera muy delgada de unos 4 mm de espesor... pero no se como queden
me podrian recomendar medidas o algun tipo de diseño que no necesariamente deban ser cuadradas o rectangulares... gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

Para que se entretengan 

Bafle Karlson para 1,5 pulgadas 



Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2010)

Quiero conseguir parlantes de 1,5"... Una preciosura eso que publicaste, Dosme .


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2010)

Pa que llevan la parte 10 y 11?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2010)

Por acá: http://home.planet.nl/~ulfman/theory.htm
Son algo así (medio traído de los pelos) como los tubos de sintonía en los Bass Reflex. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2010)

Gracias por desasnarme!  son mejores que un bass reflex? llegan mas abajo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2010)

Son distintos *Fernandoae* , el sonido que tienen es inconfundible , pero logicamente hablando de parlantes de 12 pulgadas para arriba.

Tienen excelentes bajos (no golpe :enfadado , el día que te armes uno , *no vas a querer salir más de tu habitación*. Hay mucha información en la Web , fijate , poné Karlson en buscar imágenes .

*Cacho*, lo subí porque creo que en el caso de ese parlantito de 1,5 pulgadas , es más un argumento de ventas que una realidad, pero . . . habría que probarlo 

Tengo que zipear los planos de los Karlson de 4 y 5 pulgadas , que esos vienen justos para éste topic.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 7, 2010)

> *no vas a querer salir más de tu habitación*.


Lease= "Bajar de la Berlingo"


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Cacho*, lo subí porque creo que en el caso de ese parlantito de 1,5 pulgadas , es más un argumento de ventas que una realidad, pero . . . habría que probarlo


Preciosura dije que eran... Qué me importa si no mejoran nada la cosa 
En 1,5" no espero más que un poco de ruidito, como apretar un grillo. Pero las Karlson... *Click*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Lease= "Bajar de la Berlingo"


 

Fijate si le podés hacer esa ventanita logarítmica a la luneta trasera de la Berlingo y vas desparramando buen audio .





Cacho dijo:


> Preciosura dije que eran... Qué me importa si no mejoran nada la cosa
> En 1,5" no espero más que un poco de ruidito, como apretar un grillo. Pero las Karlson... *Click*


 

Niñito Cachito , le dejo tarea para el hogar , con una pequeña radio portatil y cartulina gruesa construya el siguiente baflecito .





Ver el archivo adjunto 36176 


Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Niñito Cachito , le dejo tarea para el hogar , con una pequeña radio portatil y cartulina gruesa construya el siguiente baflecito...


[Tono de escuela]&$%#_%^#$... El viejo de "Parlantes y Cajas" me mandó a hacer esta cajita... Y yo que quería hacer la Karlson...
Más vale que me ponga una buena nota en el boletín después...[/Tono de escuela]


Un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

Creo que 4 o 5 pulgadas son parlantes chicos , así que los pongo aquí .

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

¡Dejá de postear cajas que quiero hacer! 

Muy lindas 2m. Gracias por los planos.


----------



## luis freeman (Jul 12, 2010)

dosmetros ,tendras los planos para parlantes de 8 pulgadas ,encontre    para  varias medidas pero no para 8 pulgadas  muchas  gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

Va el Karlson de 8"  Ver el archivo adjunto 59552 





Saludos !


----------



## Jones66ex (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola amigos.
Estaba mirandos estos post y me pico la curiosidad. ¿cajas así para parlantes ovales no hay?
Por acá aparecen muchos parlantes para autos marca pioneer de 5x8 pugadas o mas grandes. Yo tengo un par de 5 vias que puestos en el panel trasero de un auto suenan divinos  pero en cajas y no encuentro informacion de como hacerles un buen par de recintos. Ah los tweeters y la media vienen en plastico frontal así que las variantes que he visto con las bocinas dentro del baffle no me sirven.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

Jones66ex dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> Estaba mirandos estos post y me pico la curiosidad. ¿cajas así para parlantes ovales no hay?
> Por acá aparecen muchos parlantes para autos marca pioneer de 5x8 pugadas o mas grandes. Yo tengo un par de 5 vias que puestos en el panel trasero de un auto suenan divinos pero en cajas y no encuentro informacion de como hacerles un buen par de recintos. Ah los tweeters y la media vienen en plastico frontal así que las variantes que he visto con las bocinas dentro del baffle no me sirven.


 

Éstas cajas son diseño de los años cincuenta y pico y eran ESPECÍFICAMENTE para parlantes coaxiales , los divos de aquel entonces !. No existían los ovales .

Tienen buén golpe y *además* muuuuuuuy buenos bajos , pueden tirar una octava por debajo de la resonancia del parlante. Los medios podrían sonar como desde dentro de un tubo , así que hay gente que los utiliza solo de bass-reflex y ponen un medio y tweeters afuera.

Practicamente no se necesitan datos del parlante , solo que tengan una suspensión robusta.

Lo que no sabría es si te corresponde utilizar una caja de 6" o de 9"  . . . creo que la de 8"  le iría justa. Ahora no me preguntes si el parlante iría parado o acostado . Yo lo pondría con los medios del lado de la parte mas abierta de la boca logarítmica esa.

Saludos !


----------



## luis freeman (Jul 13, 2010)

dosmetros muchas gracias ,estoy enormemente agradecido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

luis freeman dijo:


> dosmetros muchas gracias ,estoy enormemente agradecido


 

De nada che , fué un placer 

Si lo armás subí las fotos .

Saludos !


----------



## borislozano07 (Jul 14, 2010)

Que tiene de especial esa forma de caja, es mejor que el bass reflex


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

Es un bass reflex , y no es mejor o peor , tendrias que oirla.

Una desventaja es que lleva mas trabajo construirla.

Saludos !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 3, 2016)

Horacio, leyendo este post y el específico en otro hilo de las Karlson echo en falta los planos de altavoces de 3 pulgadas ( he escuchado altavoces de tres pulgadas de rango extendido ( véase los dos de Beyma en su catálogo)) que en un recinto Karlson deben de sonar fantásticos ; así como los 6 pulgadas, que también hay verdaderas maravillas  altavoces en esta medida.
Por consiguiente, si sois tan amables publicar por favor los planos de las Karlson para altavoces de 3 y 6 pulgadas, el resto ya están subidos al foro.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2016)

Contámelo a mi Juanca , estoy disfrutando los Karlson de 15 pulgadas Leea ex Pppppo (el bestia cavernícola me los cedío ) . . . te hacen masajes abdominales 


Metele con los planos de 4' para los woofers de 3'


----------



## pppppo (Sep 3, 2016)

Offf topppic, no me haga sufrir . Creo que es un viaje de ida.
Agrego, el efecto nasal reduce drasticamente con aislacion, en las cajas originales esta es digamos minima comparada con una sellada o bass reflex. Utilice goma espuma de unos 5 cm. sobrante de almohadones de sillas para las 10" sin obturar los canales de sintonia, el cambio no fue notorio, sino radical.
Opino que un corte pasivo es un desperdicio en estas cajas.
En un 4 o 6 " no creo tenga relevancia.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 22, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que 4 o 5 pulgadas son parlantes chicos , así que los pongo aquí .
> 
> Saludos !



tengo unas cajas philips de la medida de una karson... mepa que le voy a arrancar la tapa frontal + parlante y modificarla y despues me mando para la karlson de 15" ya que por mientras no tengo la madera, la caja que tengo es un cubo que bueno... con el de 15" y el ampli suena o suena... pero ya estoy desvaluando mesas y muebles en el trabajo ... para la *s*ierra!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 1, 2016)

Lo he puesto aquí porque NO sabía dónde encajar ésta pregunta ¿¿¿¿ Dónde demonios se pueden comprar altavoces de 15 ó 16 ohmnios ????.
Aún por Internet sólo encuentro de 4 u 8 Ohmnios.
Rogaría respuesta y para los curiosos, les satisfago, seguramente va a "caer" un clase A JLH ( ya contaré en el hilo indicado ) y con impedancias más elevadas de los altavoces, si bien baja la potencia, también baja la disipación térmica, talón de Aquiles de éste tipo de amplificadores que se calientan "Más que un pastor en una casa de _citas_" .
Un amplia gama con doble cono sería suficiente pues en un Karlson están funcionando muy bien.
He mirado hasta la saciedad en Aliexpress y EBay y NO he encontrado nada, por supuesto en los comercios locales tampoco.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Yairman (Nov 1, 2016)

¿Que ensamblaras con estos parlantes y de cuantas pulgadas los buscas? Que raro porque hay muchos Marshall a 16Ω


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2016)

Yaitronica dijo:


> ¿Que ensamblaras con estos parlantes y de cuantas pulgadas los buscas? Que raro porque hay muchos Marshall a 16Ω


Es verdad, pero son parlantes para guitarras electricas y tienen, normalmente, una respuesta en frecuencia optimizada para esos instrumentos y no para HiFi.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 1, 2016)

Unas 6 a 8 pulgadas, amplia gama y ensamblaré o un bass réflex o un Karlson.
El ampli es un kit JLH de 1969 comprado por eBay (15 euros unos 20 dólares ) y regalo de mi hermano.
Los Marshall deben costar una fortuna ¡¡¡¡¡
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Yairman (Nov 1, 2016)

Bueno si es para un Hi-Fi de esa clase, serian unos JBL D130 Vintage de 15Ω o unos wharfedale esos si los encuentras a 16Ω. Pero son algo costosos.






http://m.ebay.com/itm/142161048985

Porque la mayoría es como dices son a 4Ω u 8Ω.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 21, 2016)

Los altavoces son pequeños pero EXCELENTES, con mucha excursión de cono y suspensión de goma, faena de negros................ primera impresión de escucha con un PC y un kit de TDA 2822 ( al que no le puedo dar mucha caña pues se calineta )  ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ Dónde están esos graves ?????.
Voy a esperar a probar con otra fuente de sonido.
Un abrazo.
P.D.: Los de Genius de PC comprados suenan bastante mejor y son malillos, voy a imputar el fiasco al TDA2822, ya os cuento.


----------



## jorger (Nov 21, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Los altavoces son pequeños pero EXCELENTES, con mucha excursión de cono y suspensión de goma, faena de negros................ primera impresión de escucha con un PC y un kit de TDA 2822 ( al que no le puedo dar mucha caña pues se calineta )  ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ Dónde están esos graves ?????.
> Voy a esperar a probar con otra fuente de sonido.
> Un abrazo.
> P.D.: Los de Genius de PC comprados suenan bastante mejor y son malillos, voy a imputar el fiasco al TDA2822, ya os cuento.


Esos altavoces también los tengo, y no, no son para reproducir graves. Su construcción no es mala, su capacidad de excursión es mayor de lo habitual, tienen bobina ventilada y su respuesta es bastante aceptable para lo que se supone que son.
Pero no, no están hechos para graves ni mucho menos. En el mejor de los casos y con viento a favor, solo llegan a unos 110Hz y sería en bass reflex con una curva de respuesta fea.. Yo los estoy usando en sellado como satélites del 2.1 que aún no terminé de armar por falta de tiempo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/sistema-2-1-baja-potencia-partiendo-cero-143507/
Solo son aptos para sellado. Ahí puedes ver las curvas de medición.
Edit: ya vi que sigues el post 

Por otro lado, las cajas karlson son una lotería y puede salir cualquier cosa, no se apoyan en un modelo matemático que defina su comportamiento acústico en base a los parámetros de los altavoces. Es ir a ciegas. No hace milagros 
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2016)

Que no conozcamos el modelo matemático que empleó Karlson . . . 


Hermoso trabajito te tomaste , guta mucho  , lo que no veo es la lumbrera que va arriba del parlante y detrás de las tapas


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 21, 2016)

Es una reproducción EXACTA del los planos que publicaste Horacio, las toberas y todo en su sitio, el problema es que el kit del TDA 2822 chino ataca con 470 microfaradios a los altavoces, lo probaré con otra fuente de sonido, por supuesto NO espero un subwoofer ni nada por el estilo, pero NO suenan NADA bien con éste miniamplificador en el espectro de graves ( con todas las limitaciones de éstos minialtavoces).
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 21, 2016)

Si es para intentar obtener un poquito menos de frecuencia de corte en los graves, podría contemplarse la posibilidad de analizar si esos parlantitos serían aptos para unas mini TL: que en algunas ocasiones y, con el parlante adecuado, llegan hasta 1/3 de octava más abajo que su contraparte bass reflex.

El capacitor de acople de salida de 470 uF cortaría en - 3 dB a 42 Hz aprox. (lo que implicaría una respuesta planita desde mínimo unas 10 veces arriba de esa misma frecuencia).

Por lo demás, muy prolijo todo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que no conozcamos el modelo matemático que empleó Karlson . . .


El problema de no tener un modelo a seguir es que no sabemos cuales parlantes podemos usar con resultado aceptable (o al menos conocido) y cuales no.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 23, 2016)

Efectivamente, el problema era el miniamplificador con el que atacaba a los miniKarlsson que no reproducía más abajo de 500 Hz con dignidad.
Las he probado con mi primer Sinclair ( a medio gas para no reventarlas ) y la cosa ha cambiado MUCHO, es lo que me esperaba.
Conclusiones:
NO está hechas para música electrónica.
En cambio cuando los bajos y la percusión es "analógica" del tipo Rock o música clásica ( estoy escuchando la Traviata ) suenan muy bien, como yo me esperaba.
Por cierto no entuban los medios y agudos, suenan muy naturales, y al contrario que los comerciales ( unos Genius de PC o un bafle bluetoh de mi mujer ) NO fatigan NADA, a la media hora con las comerciales te duele la cabeza, con éstas no te cansas de escucharlas.
En fin, si merece la pena el trabajo SI, pero no volvería a pegarme la paliza de hacer otras.
Un abrazo.
P.D.: He realizado éste bafflecito para estrujar las excelencias de un altavoz de 1,5 pulgadas del que no conozco parámetros, en un altavoz de 8 ó más pulgadas, los graves deben de fluir por su propia naturaleza, es pura física.
P.D.1: Aprovecho para realizar una consulta a los gurús de ésta materia tan apasionante: los altavoces que suelo tener, en unos casos tienen la suspensión de goma y gran excursión, y en otros casos, suspensión de cartón plegado y más rigidez y menos excursión del cono, que es más aconsejable de cara al  recinto ?????? Bass réflex en el primer caso y recinto inifino (caja cerrada ) para el segundo tipo de suspensión ?????
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2016)

Te felicito che ! Y contento que te hayan servido los planitos que subí hace tantísimo tiempo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 23, 2016)

Por favor, si podéis responderme a ésto que puse en mi anterior Post:
P.D.1: Aprovecho para realizar una consulta a los gurús de ésta materia  tan apasionante: los altavoces que suelo tener, en unos casos tienen la  suspensión de goma y gran excursión, y en otros casos, suspensión de  cartón plegado y más rigidez y menos excursión del cono, que es más  aconsejable de cara al  recinto ?????? Bass réflex en el primer caso y  recinto inifino (caja cerrada ) para el segundo tipo de suspensión ?????
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Por favor, si podéis responderme a ésto que puse en mi anterior Post:
> P.D.1: Aprovecho para realizar una consulta a los gurús de ésta materia  tan apasionante: los altavoces que suelo tener, en unos casos tienen la  suspensión de goma y gran excursión, y en otros casos, suspensión de  cartón plegado y más rigidez y menos excursión del cono, que es más  aconsejable de cara al  recinto ?????? Bass réflex en el primer caso y  recinto inifino (caja cerrada ) para el segundo tipo de suspensión ?????
> Gracias y un abrazo.


Es que volvemos a lo que comentamos algunos posts mas atras: sin modelo del karlson no hay forma de predecir nada.
No te queda otra que prueba y error...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hace bastante tiempo había visto un vídeo donde se hacía una comparativa de escucha entre un bafle abierto y un "back loaded horn", lo que me dejó pensando acerca de lo que ha comentado Juan Carlos sobre "sonido entubado". Si bien, creo, no se emplean exactamente los mismos parlantes en esa comparativa (aparte de emplear distintos tipos de bafles, o, mejor dicho, ausencia de él), resulta bastante notorio el efecto del bafle y de su interacción con el ambiente de escucha. Desconozco cuán objetiva sea la comparativa y si es real ó montada. Lo que sí resultan evidentemente perceptibles, son las diferencias. Disculpen el traer este enlace al tema, no es mi intención desvirtuarlo. Si lo creen conveniente, que algún moderador lo borre.






Saludos


----------



## jorger (Dic 5, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Conclusiones:
> NO está hechas para música electrónica.
> En cambio cuando los bajos y la percusión es "analógica" del tipo Rock o música clásica ( estoy escuchando la Traviata ) suenan muy bien, como yo me esperaba.
> Por cierto no entuban los medios y agudos, suenan muy naturales, y al contrario que los comerciales ( unos Genius de PC o un bafle bluetoh de mi mujer ) NO fatigan NADA, a la media hora con las comerciales te duele la cabeza, con éstas no te cansas de escucharlas.


Y.. sí. Esto es un tema muy subjetivo. No obstante coincido contigo sobre esos full rango, aunque la implementación es bien distinta en tu caso. Las mediciones que hice confirman (en principio) la no-mala respuesta que tienen, tanto en linealidad de la rsta. en frecuencia como en distorsiones. Que si bien no es lo mejor del mundo, su escucha resulta cuanto menos agradable incluso por periodos muy largos.. nada que ver con la gran mayoría de los comerciales de este tipo que suelen ser una basura, con perdón. Mucha distorsión armónica y realces feos, subjetivamente hablando. Algún dia escribiré una breve comparación con mediciones en el thread del 2.1 
Edit: si algún dia te animas a hacerles una sellada o intentar una bass reflex, ahí tengo los parámetros medidos. Que si bien pueden no ser exactos a los tuyos (no existen dos altavoces iguales), la diferencia va a ser bastante chica.
Un saludo !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 5, 2016)

Pues si eres tan amable publícalos por favor.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Dic 5, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pues si eres tan amable publícalos por favor.
> Gracias y un saludo.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/sistema-2-1-baja-potencia-partiendo-cero-143507/#post1105247


----------



## ngc1976 (Jun 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Va el Karlson de 8"  Ver el archivo adjunto 59552
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36483
> ...


Hola estimado DOSMETROS, tenes idea de cómo calcular la "ventana logaritmica" porqué en el plano no indica las medidas de esa famosa ventana, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2020)

Vas a tener que sacar cuentas y "escalarlo" 🤷‍♂️ 



			http://home.planet.nl/~ulfman/images/Plans/karlson15scan.jpg
		



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/la-bocina-exponencial-del-karlson-jpg.126970/
		



			http://home.planet.nl/~ulfman/images/Plans/original.gif
		



			http://home.planet.nl/~ulfman/images/Plans/new12in.gif


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 23, 2020)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola estimado DOSMETROS, tenes idea de cómo calcular la "ventana logaritmica" porqué en el plano no indica las medidas de esa famosa ventana, saludos


Desconozco que altavoz deseas "karlsonear" pero si es uno de 8 pulgadas, en el post 38 de éste hilo, Horacio (Dos metros ) publicó CON TODO LUJO DE DETALLES Y COTAS los planos de construcción para 8 pulgadas.....también están para 4 y 5 pulgadas.
En el caso de los Karlson, al contrario que en otro tipo de recintos, hay que ajustarse al diseño......creo que sería complejísimo, o no disponemos de fórmulas, adaptar el cajón a los parámetros concretos de cada altavoz.....
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2020)

Ya que estamos con los Karlson les dejo parte de un libro que me "prestaron" para que vean lo que dice:


Se vé que era un bicho que lo usaban para instrumentos musicales (bajos en los 60's y 70's) pero que de teoría..... huuummmmmmm
Como siempre, los baffles y parlantes para instrumentos musicales son parte del propio instrumento, así que al artista musical que le guste como suena...está perfecto. De ahí a que sea para HiFi....


----------



## ngc1976 (Jun 23, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Desconozco que altavoz deseas "karlsonear" pero si es uno de 8 pulgadas, en el post 38 de éste hilo, Horacio (Dos metros ) publicó CON TODO LUJO DE DETALLES Y COTAS los planos de construcción para 8 pulgadas.....también están para 4 y 5 pulgadas.
> En el caso de los Karlson, al contrario que en otro tipo de recintos, hay que ajustarse al diseño......creo que sería complejísimo, o no disponemos de fórmulas, adaptar el cajón a los parámetros concretos de cada altavoz.....
> Un saludo.


Hola Juan Carlos, gracias por su comentario, mi pregunta a DOSMETROS se referia justamente a ese post, dónde está el plano original de los años 50 y pico de un bafle Karlson legitimo para un parlante de 8", están todas las medidas menos el de la ventana , en otro foro americano hay data pero de un simil al Karlson bautizado por ellos cómo "Karlsonator" (dejo el plano abajo por si interesa), gracias a todos, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2020)

Y acá encontré algunas otras cosas:
1- Un sitio web dedicado a los Karlson que no he visto en este tema (también está *acá*): The Karlson Homepage
Ahí hay una parva de scaneos de planos de antes de la Santa Inquisión, incluyendo artículos originales de Karlson. Para el que le guste, tiene para descargar y leer un montón.
2- Encontré un PDF copia también de algo muuuuy viejo que intenta explicar que es lo que se logra con el perfil del baffle...una suerte de mezcla entre un bass-reflex y un resonador de cuarto de onda, lo que implica que solo es aplicable a bajas frecuencias y nada mas. Acá está: http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/download/1955-Karlson-speaker-brochure.pdf
Pero como estas cosas suelen perderse, *también la subo al foro*.

*PD:* No busquen matemática (que provea un modelo) acá ni ensayos muy reales que digamos. Tengan en cuenta que el artículo del PDF es de 1955 y que los parámetros Thiele/Small surgieron de una investigación 16 años después y se "popularizaron" 10 o 15 años mas tarde, o sea...esto fué un juego de prueba y error - probablemente - bastante largo. En fin... se los dejo para que lo mediten...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 9, 2021)

De 3,5 pulgadas.
Un saludo.


----------

